# Help finding Manzanita burl/roots for sale



## groy87 (Aug 17, 2010)

Hello, I am attempting to find a reliable and inexpensive source of Manzanita burls/roots for sale. Does anyone have any recommendations on where I should look?


----------



## doughan (Apr 22, 2011)

how big a piece are you looking for?We have giants by my place.


----------



## groy87 (Aug 17, 2010)

Sigh as much as I would LOVE to be able to buy a 'GIANT,' I am currently in the process of moving so I am looking at a small/medium size piece. (6-10in Dia) depending on the price.


----------



## davewalsh (Aug 2, 2011)

Hello Doughan…I am interested in some large manzanita burls. Please contact me if you will.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## lcurrent (Dec 15, 2007)

http://www.texasknife.com/vcom/index.php?cPath=587

This site is Custom Knife makers give him a shot


----------



## ManzanitaMamasita (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi groy87 - I have a dozen or more roots sizes ranging from 8"-10" around-ish to 16"-20" around-ish or larger. Each one is carefully hand picked, well-shaped, typically chosen for some very unusual feature and most sort of stand up all buy themselves. You can see faces, animals, dwarves, dinosaurs, claws, & other things in the wood…. I was going to try carving to bring them out of the wood, but instead these got buried in the back of my storage unit for YEARS! So - I guess they might as well be sold as I don't know when I will ever get to doing anything with them. Let me know if you are interested - I can send pix.


----------



## davewalsh (Aug 2, 2011)

I may be interested in all of them. If you could send me a few pics that would be great. I am in Pennsylvania. Use my email address as this forum is confusing to me. [email protected]


----------



## rockb (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Groy87 and the rest of you guys/gals. I have a few manzanita burl, some whole, some slabs, and a few other species of wood that might grab you…..redwood, buckeye, maple, a little ironwood..once in a while. At the risk of being accused of "blatant self promotion" ; ) ......I'm here: http://www.rockbswesternwoods.com/ 
Easier to communicate directly through email address on the site. I do some "lurking" here on LJs but can't check back as often as I'd like. Hope to get acquainted with a few of you. Rocky…rockb


----------



## hungry (Dec 9, 2014)

I Have a bunch of manz burls, all sizes,shapes most r green,I can send some pics if anybody interested. I just relized the posti replyed to is a few years old


----------



## sissyinarizona (Mar 10, 2015)

TO HUNGRY: I tried to send a message to you, but since I am new to the site, it won't let me. Could you please send me an email with pictures of your manzanita burls you have for sale. Small ones from 4×6 and larger. My email is [email protected] Thanks.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

Head north east from your place. Get to about 3000 feet in elevation. The stuff is everywhere. In my neck of the woods it is in landscapes as a decorative native. Lots of people hate it though and will pay $ to have it removed.


----------



## sissyinarizona (Mar 10, 2015)

we have manzanita bushes everywhere around here with the bark that peels off and exposes the slick red bark underneath…small leaves. but I didn't know if that is where the burls are found. Are the burls in the roots?


----------



## Closclos (Feb 15, 2017)

Ive got manzanita burls / branches of all sizes and im willing to make a deal with everybody just let me know what ur looking for


----------



## JCool1117 (Sep 5, 2017)

Ok. I know it's been a long time since anyone talked about this plant but I live in Illinois. Is there anybody out there that has manzianita root and all? Thanks.


----------



## Closclos (Feb 15, 2017)

[email protected] email me ive got what you need


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

http://shop.jimgrayspetrifiedwoodco.com
Has tons of Manzanita burls. Fist sized to about the size of your head. Priced from $5.00 to $15.00 with quantity discounts. He ships most things free. Dunno about the burls.
I just posted photos here.


----------



## sissyinarizona (Mar 10, 2015)

I found really nice ones all sizes www.manzanitaburlworks.com Great guy to work with


----------



## Lisabeeeee (Sep 23, 2018)

I need manzanita root burl. I carve it.
Lemme know


----------

